# Oil for tractor recommendation



## zaraspook04 (Apr 6, 2017)

I bought a New Holland FN 65 tractor a little while back (used with 940 hours). It's time for an oil change. According to the manual, the recommended oil is 10w-30 or 15w-40, depending on climate. Based upon the chart, I am going to use 15w-40. However, the recommended brand of oil, Ambra Super Gold NH 330G, is not sold here, and I am a pretty good distance from the nearest New Holland dealer.

What would be QUALITY oil to use?

Thanks for the input!!!


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 6, 2017)

If you check your manual, it will show a "New Holland Specification", which you've identified, but it should also give an "International Specification".

My NH Workmaster shows a NH spec of Ambra Super Gold NH324G 10W-30, but the International spec shows an API CF4.

So, I buy a 10W-30 with an International spec of API CF4.  Look in your manual for that API spec and that API spec will be on the outside of the oil container.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 6, 2017)

I usually buy that oil at Wally World.  Hydraulic fluid will have an International API spec as well.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Apr 6, 2017)

Chevron Delo 400 

Or

SHELL  Rotella  

In the grade that meets or exceeds New Holland's API specifications ...


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 6, 2017)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Chevron Delo 400
> 
> Or
> 
> ...



It's the Shell Rotella that I buy!


----------



## zaraspook04 (Apr 6, 2017)

Thank you gentleman!!!!

The International Specification is API CF-4/SG.


----------



## Robert28 (Apr 6, 2017)

I put John Deere oil in my Kubota.lol


----------



## Milkman (Apr 6, 2017)

Tractor supply sells 15w40 in quarts,and 2 gallon containers.  that's what I use in my 45 year old MF diesel.


----------



## tcward (Apr 6, 2017)

Delo 400


----------



## Stroker (Apr 6, 2017)

Tractor Supply 15W40. Run it in everything from a 30 hp 850 JD to four 215 hp 4960 JD's.


----------



## NugeForPres (Apr 7, 2017)

Shell Rotella


----------



## lonewolf247 (Apr 7, 2017)

Shell Rotella is probably the best of the best.  If I only had 1 modern tractor, and it met the oil grade my tractor called for, that's what I'd use. 

I have several older tractors, and I go through a lot of oil, so I buy whatever quality  Diesel oil, I can find a deal on.  Some of them are gas tractors, and Rotella works well for them too, otherwise a good HD oil for gas engines.


----------

